# Time to loose IT



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

OK I'm totally unprepared... will go food shopping today.

8:30
1/2c egg substitute, 1 deli turkey, apple cider vinegar
1/4c oatmeal w/ Atkin's syrup
multivitamin
3c water

Drinking water now!!!!

11:30
 1/4c tuna w/ salad, vinegar and 1tsp olive oil << I'm adding fat   this is scarry.

1:40 apple + 1/2 c imitation crab (9carbs, 4 sugars, 8 protein)<< the only protein thing we had in the house ... is this meal pretty bad?

*4-5:15 workout:*
Back 
3x10 T rows
1x10 Bent over rows, underhand
1x10 Bent over rows, overhand
1x10 Bent over rows, underhand
3x10 Single arm lat rows R&L 
2x10 Shoulder shrugs

Biceps 
2x10 biceps curls
2x10 Alternating hammer curls
2x10 Alternating biceps curls w/twist
2x10 Negative curls
2x10 Concentration curls R&L
Abs
Spinal erector work        
Stretch        

45 min Interval cardio

*6:00*
chicken
1.5c broccholi and coliflower w/ (no cal dressing--has aspertime)
1/4c eggpant
apple
1Tbs peanutbutter

3L of water done

hmmmmm I big break without food from 1:30-6:30... not sure what to do here????

9:00
aprox 2.5oz deli of turkey
a bit of tuna
2Tbs low fat cream cheese

How am I doing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

You're doing better......time to shop....1 tsp is only 5 F, but a good start.....we want 10 F


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Backround:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=17353&perpage=10&pagenumber=1

Program:





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sample Meal Plan
> 
> 120 P 60 C 60 F......1260 calories 6 meals
> ...


----------



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

Couldn't get the protein shake today... GNC by my house is closing so they don't have anything there anymore.  Will go to another one tomorrow. What can I bring with me to work?

Can I subsittute the good with anything that's on the shopping list?  or are there some things I can't have.. like brown rice, yams, bananas, cottage cheese... can I have these?

Are these OK....sugar free gum,  Atkin's syrup and calorie free dressing (has aspartime), sugar free jellow, and Diet Rite (made with splenda) OK?


----------



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

8:00.....I'm  hungry!!!!  1 more hr to wait????


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> Couldn't get the protein shake today... GNC by my house is closing so they don't have anything there anymore.  Will go to another one tomorrow. What can I bring with me to work?
> 
> Can I subsittute the good with anything that's on the shopping list?  or are there some things I can't have.. like brown rice, yams, bananas, cottage cheese... can I have these?
> ...



Katia, I'll be home in an hour...w8 just bumped a lot of reading material that will answer you questions on gum, sweeteners, diet soda, etc 

She "Wiil" answer your food questions hopefully...

No bananas, limits on the yams, brown rice, cottage cheese....w8¿


----------



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

OK, Thanks, I'll wait
Oh is cream cheese OK?
45 min I can eat!!!!!! : D


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> Couldn't get the protein shake today... GNC by my house is closing so they don't have anything there anymore.  Will go to another one tomorrow. What can I bring with me to work?
> 
> *Pick another meal from the meal plan*
> ...


----------



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

How do the meals for the day look?

What can I do about the gab between 1:30 and 6:30?  Meal 1 was at 8:30, meal 2 at 11:30, meal 3 at 1:30, the next meal would've been at 4:30, but I workout at 4-5 or 5:30, so I can't eat then. Is that OK?

Where can I substitute brown rice and yams?  Can I have that instead of fruit or only instead of oatmeal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> How do the meals for the day look?
> 
> 
> ...



See inside quotes please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

There's no way someone can do 45 minutes of HIIT if they're doing it RIGHT! 

(well...some can  )


----------



## Katia7 (May 6, 2003)

> 45 min Interval cardio
> 
> NO NO NO NO!, HIIT is 20-25 max, regualr cardio 30-35 MAX



this video does intervals, 5 min cardio ,2 min high intensiti, and 1 min recovery



> No...Shake, take it with you, get a shaker 4:00


if I have a shake at 4:00 can I workout right after or would i have to wait?

so I take it cream cheese is OK.. I'll get the full fat kind?

Only 10 F worth, less if the meal has other fat 

Limit your freaking cardio.....we asked you to just stop the tape and walk away........30-35 minutes max, more effort then goes  into resitance training......

DP


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

5/7/03

8:30  (21p/22c/7f)
1egg + 1Tbs eggwhite+1 deli turkey 15p/1c/5f
1/4c oatmeal 5p/21c/2f
multivatamin
1L water
-----------done-----------
I forgot my water at home!!!  

11:00 (4p/24c/8f)
1 apple 0p/21c/0f
1Tbs penut butter 4p/3c/8f

2:00:
salad
1/4c tuna
1tsp flax oil
vinegar

4:30
protein shake

5:15-6:30
Workout:
Legs video:
warm-up: 
squats with no weights
Squats, including low ends
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Leg Press L&R
Single leg squat L&R
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Squats, including low ends
Sit & stands
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Static lunges L&R, including low ends
Plie Squats, including low ends
Deadlifts
Calf raises

Abs

15 min cardio

7:30
2.5 oz chicken
2c broccholi
1tsp olive oil 
sweet potato
duck meat (I think it's not lean)) 
sause (had 4g sugar) 

Water: 2L done... will drink 1 more L before going to bed.. I promiss


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

this video does intervals, 5 min cardio ,2 min high intensiti, and 1 min recovery

*HITT is Different, 110% effort for 45 seconds to 1 minute


if I have a shake at 4:00 can I workout right after or would i have to wait?

*30 minutes before if you can!

so I take it cream cheese is OK.. I'll get the full fat kind?

*Yes, Only 10 F worth, less if the meal has other fat 

*Limit your freaking cardio.....we asked you to just stop the tape and walk away........30-35 minutes max, more effort then goes  into resitance training......



This was my fault, I hit edit instead of quote...

answers above


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> 5/7/03
> 
> 8:30  (21p/22c/7f)
> ...



MEAL 2 IS NOT A MEAL, Stop that 

1/2 can plus of tuna....have told you before...20 P 20 P 20P, inless you are using a family sized can?  you need 3 plus oz's

 on the flax...only 2 tsp thouh,...and get some water please


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

I read the stuff on sugar substitute... is Splenda bad too?

How are my meals today? I only had meal 1 so far but have the other food with me.  I'll go buy the shake today.

Going to do leg work and 30 min cardio today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Meal critique above......Splenda is less bad...diet soda is always bad, there are other issues w/it! 

Add protien to meal 2....20 grams please


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

> MEAL 2 IS NOT A MEAL, Stop that
> 
> 1/2 can plus of tuna....have told you before...20 P 20 P 20P, inless you are using a family sized can? you need 3 plus oz's
> 
> on the flax...only 2 tsp thouh,...and get some water please



What can I add to meal 1 to make it a meal?  
I use family size tuna cans... how much in cubs is 3oz?
No where to get water... I get off at 3 though... will drink 1L then.


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

I don't know exactly what "extra food" I had yesterday, but after counting the calories I came up with 1,100  (I'm pretty good with calories  lol).  But I had only 5 meals instead of 6.  Where did I have too much of something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Look at the can and guess 3 oz...I was talking about meal 2

you're doing much better 

Will have to look at yesterday later...sorry


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

OK I will wait, thank you.

oops.. on Flax oil.. I ment 1tsp not Tbs... I know I know.. need more.


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

I got GNC 100% Whey Protein.  It has 
130 calories
  2.5g fat
    -1.5 saturated fat
  5g carbs
    -1g fiber
    -3 sugar
  20 protein

Is that OK?  
I asked for the kind that has the lowest carbs and she pointed to this one.  There was one that had 3g carbs, but it was waaaaaay too expensive.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Katia, it will work for now, not a good choice...and not on the list I gave you..and if they had Designer, EAS, or Optimum..she kied to you to get a comission off of a GNC product...in the future, please take my advice? 

Speaking of my/our advice, our articles, our info in your threads of why fat is helpful/good/needed/satiating/insulin lowering etc....have you resolved that issue yet so we can proceed?


DP


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

> Katia, it will work for now, not a good choice...and not on the list I gave you..and if they had Designer, EAS, or Optimum..she kied to you to get a comission off of a GNC product...in the future, please take my advice?


Yeah.. I looked at Designer protein... they had it at GNC and wondered why she didn't tell me about it... it had less carbs.  But it was also almost 4 times more expensive.  I'm pretty poor right now (still in college).



> Speaking of my/our advice, our articles, our info in your threads of why fat is helpful/good/needed/satiating/insulin lowering etc....have you resolved that issue yet so we can proceed?


I still haven't found exactly howt eating fat does to the body loos fat.  Can you explain?

I think I messed up on the diet today a bit .. I had 
2.5 oz chicken
2c broccholi
1tsp olive oil 
sweet potato
and then... had duck meat (I think it's not lean) and the sause I used had sugar in it (didn't find out about sugar till later).  I think that was like 2 meals in 1.   As far as the calories I think I went over by 100 or 200 (total for the day 1400) I'm not too good with counting p/f/c so I don't know how that went.  What do you think?

Can you also let me know where I went wrong yesterday and how I did today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/2001/jul/14/insulin.htm



> What is the purpose of insulin?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, in some organisms it is to control their lifespan. What is the purpose of insulin in humans? Your doctor will say that it's to lower blood sugar, but I will tell you right now that that is a trivial side effect. Insulin's evolutionary purpose as is known right now, we are looking at other possibilities, is to store excess nutrients.
> 
> ...







> Let's talk about carbohydrates. We talk about simple and complex carbohydrates, this is totally irrelevant, it means absolutely nothing. Carbohydrates are fiber or non-fiber. Few things in life are as clear-cut as this. Fiber is good for you, and a non-fiber carb is bad for you. You can bank on that.
> 
> There is not a whole lot of middle ground. If you have a carbohydrate that is not a fiber it is going to be turned into a sugar, whether it be glucose or not. It may be fructose and won't necessarily raise your blood glucose. Fructose is worse for you then glucose so if you just go by blood sugar, which is just glucose, it doesn't mean that you are not raising your blood fructose, or your blood galactose which is the other half of lactose.
> 
> ...



How do we slow down insulin and fat storage, besides avoiding a lot of sugars and starches?.....By eating fat and fiber 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6597








> There are several factors that affect the glycemic index of a meal
> 
> If carbohydrate is consumed with a high fat food, the rate of digestion is slowed down. This slows the release of glucose into your blood stream, leading to a lower rise in insulin.
> Foods that are high in fiber also reduce the rate of digestion.



That applies to portein too BTW  Protein can produce an insulin spike when consumed alone...


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14050&highlight=insulin+index

Katia, I am not going to invest anymore time with you until you can  accept that eating fat is healthy.......There are other ways to diet/cut, perhaps you'd like to try someone elses suggestions?


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

I added fat already.. I had flaxoil, peanuttbuter, real eggs, and olive oil today... so I'm trying as much as possible to follow what you've told me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I believe that you are trying, but I want you to know and understand why......

You can research this, please...I don't want to have you eating dietary fat if you don't believe in it....

If you want to conquer your little bit of fat, possibly help your mother too...then even though you are in school, "Your Body 101" is the most important course you can take.

It was good to question and not follow blindly, now tell me that you understand why and I will be able to help more


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Do you _understand_ *why* you need to eat fat?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

freaky


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

Yup I understand now


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

Was my fat OK today?  I think that duck I had had fat too (I'm sure it did actually)... don't think it was the good fat though


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

K......like I said, you are improving 

Go back to the Plan..and rather than worry about what was wrong today...too l8 to fix.....let's have you plan your meals for tomorrow and I will critique them so you will have a menu to follow?

Show me what you plan on eating 5/8 please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> Was my fat OK today?  I think that duck I had had fat too (I'm sure it did actually)... don't think it was the good fat though



Duck does not need any additional fat 

It was OK fat, now put down the Ducky 

(let it go)


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

Is there anything else I need improvements on?  Was my last meal today really bad?
What about the day before?  I think I went wrong somewhere because I was done w/ my calories with just 5 meals (still not sure how to count p/c/f.

Oh keep on forgeting to ask you... When do you think I could start seeing results and get to my goal.  The reason I'm asking is because I don't want to start looking for results too soon when I won't be able to see any results.. don't want to get descuraged too early.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

10-14 days....if you hit your water, no cheating/binging and don't use the scale  (too much or too little cardio will hamper this  )

Look in Jodi's Journal or w8's CSH Journal to see how to effective post meals so we can help you better....

You count by using labels, portions and food values, what you don't know, you find out......if it goes in your body, you should know what is in it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

5/7/03

8:30 (21p/22c/7f)
1egg + 1Tbs eggwhite+1 deli turkey 15p/1c/5f
1/4c oatmeal 5p/21c/2f
multivatamin
1L water
-----------done-----------
I forgot my water at home!!!  

* OK ...deli meats are not as good as real meat/poultry, use #'s for eggwhite, not Tbls,  please*

11:00 (4p/24c/8f)
1 apple 0p/21c/0f
1Tbs penut butter 4p/3c/8f

* not a meal w/o protein, luckily the fat helped it*

2:00:
salad
1/4c tuna
1tsp flax oil
vinegar

* Like I said before, must be 3 plus oz...if you are using 1/4 of a 6 oz can, that is not right, 2 tsp flax next time*

4:30
protein shake

5:15-6:30
Workout:
Legs video:
warm-up: 
squats with no weights
Squats, including low ends
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Leg Press L&R
Single leg squat L&R
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Squats, including low ends
Sit & stands
Deadlifts
Calf raises
Static lunges L&R, including low ends
Plie Squats, including low ends
Deadlifts
Calf raises

Abs

15 min cardio

* Better  *

7:30
2.5 oz chicken
2c broccholi
1tsp olive oil 
sweet potato
duck meat (I think it's not lean)) 
sause (had 4g sugar) 

* How much duck. and how much Sweet potato???? *

Water: 2L done... will drink 1 more L before going to bed.. I promiss

* Don't drink too l8, you will not sleep, hit your water tomorrow  *


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

OK the ducky is gone... I ate it all (not all, just that piece) hehe.

OK for tomorrow... I'll just count the calories, since I'm not good about p/c/f).. let me know how it looks...
meal 1: 
1egg+1eggwhite slice of deli turkey
1/4c oatmeal w/ splenda  (200 cals)

meal2 (at work):
1/3 c tuna w/ salad, 2 Tsp flax oil and vinegar  (is 1/3c 3 oz???) (170 cals)

meal3at work)
apple w/ peanut butter (200)... you said earlier this wasn't a meal... what should I add to it?

meal 4: protein shake (130cals)

Workout

meal 5: (280)
chicken 
broccholi & coliflower
apple or 1/2c whole wheat rice
is soy saouse OK???

meal 6 (if I get a chance to eat it... I go to sleep early sometimes):
1/2c cottage cheese w/ splenda


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

> 11:00 (4p/24c/8f)
> 1 apple 0p/21c/0f
> 1Tbs penut butter 4p/3c/8f
> 
> not a meal wo protein, luckily the fat helped it



so is this OK?  If not how can I change it (I really love apples w/ PB so if I could keep it that would be awsome.



> How much duck. and how much Sweet potato????



about 3 oz duck
1/2c sweet potato


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Meal 2 , use 1/2 a can

Meal 3, add 4 egg whites, or 2.5 oz of cooked chicken

Meal 4, 21 P plus 10 F use 10 F is 178 caloires

Meal 5, show me fat,,,should say brown rice, not whole wheat rice? Soy sauce in small quanties is OK, you could put butter on your rice instead for 10 F less whatever is in your chicken for fat

Meal 6..Better w/o splenda

Our deal was 6 meals



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sample Meal Plan
> 
> 120 P 60 C 60 F......1260 calories 6 meals
> ...


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

How can I flavor my food.. for example....
eggs... I use sald and deli turkey
cottage cheese and oatmeal.. there's no way I can eat them without splenda (can you suggest something)


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Herbs, mustard, some splenda, some salt/soy...the less the better..the general rule is that it shouldn't have any sugar and add less than 4-5 calories to the meal.

Eventually as you phase out added salt, you will begin to taste the sodium in foods...I was a salt freak most my life..now I find plain  eggs very salty.

The are more problems with processed meats than sodium..use "real" whenever uou can


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Katia, if DP says its good i use Crystal hot sauce on everything  yummy!!  Good job by the way keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

It should meet the criteria   (low to no sugar?)


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

the dressing I use has no calories... no sugar, but it has aspertame (spell?) in it.  Is that OK for  now?  I also mix it with vinegar to use less of it.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

No sugar!


----------



## Katia7 (May 7, 2003)

> Good job by the way keep it up!!!!!


Thanks sawheet ... I'm trying.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> the dressing I use has no calories... no sugar, but it has aspertame (spell?) in it.  Is that OK for  now?  I also mix it with vinegar to use less of it.



Yes, OK for now, (we will make changes more gradually after this big one)....as long as you use another fat source in the meal...many of us here use an oil based dressing like Newman's or Drew's...which are low carb/good fat 







> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> Thanks sawheet ... I'm trying.



Yes, you are, You're doing welll


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> How can I flavor my food.. for example....
> eggs... I use sald and deli turkey
> cottage cheese and oatmeal.. there's no way I can eat them without splenda (can you suggest something)




Salsa goes good w/ eggs...and some people use hot sauce.

Splenda is okay for now, because your tastebuds are still addicted to sugar...eventually, you will come to enjoy the taste of the FOOD you're eating, rather than the ADDITIVES like sugar and salt...it's like being "born again"  ...(babies don't like additives on their food, but as adults, we for some reason push these things on them) 

Experiment w/ spices..cinnamon is great in oats...and extracts...maple would be good in oats.

Also...look for an herbal sweetner called "stevia"...found in health food stores...this is a totally acceptable sweetner


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

5/8/03

Water: 3L done.. working on the 4th one

*8:30* (18/15/7)
1egg, 1egg white, deli turkey
1/4c oatmeal

*11:15* (23/5/10)
3oz tuna
1.5c salad
2tsp flax oil

*2:30*(9/26/9)] _I thought I got that right, guess needed more protein and less apple_
3/4 apple
1Tbs peanut butter
1 deli turkey


*WORKING IT*: 4:15-5:30 
Warm-up        
Chest 
Pushups
Bench press (warm-up set)
Bench Press
Incline Bench press
Incline dumbbell press
Incline Pec flyes
Incline Superset: pec fly & 2 dumbbell presses

Shoulders
Arnold press
Seated clean & press
Lateral delt raise
Reverse flyes (~posterior delt flyes)
Flex lateral delt raise

Triceps
Close grip dumbbell press
Headbangers (supine French press)
Cross body kickbacks- R&L
Headbangers
Tri dips from step or box (rapid)
Stretch        

25 min Kickboxing

_ wow, I just did not want to workout today... good thing I did it_

6:00(28/24/11) 
2.5 oz chicken 
1c vegetables (broccholi, coliflower, green beans, pepper, mushroom) 
2Tsp Tariaki souse
2tsp olive oil 
1/3c browrice 

8:00 (19/20/11)... _had it 1 hr erly but I have to leave_
1/2c cottage cheese
1Tbs peanutbutter
1/4c brown rice

Going Kareoki


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

> Salsa goes good w/ eggs


I'm aloud to have Salsa????    I loooove salsa!!!


> Also...look for an herbal sweetner called "stevia"...found in health food stores...this is a totally acceptable sweetner


Stevia is different from Splenda... I always thought it was the same thing... I'll look for that... thanks : D


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Yes, last meal is ok, watchout out for sugars in the Teriyaki....show us 10 Grams of fat though  

Make sure you get at least  3 0z of tuna (3rd request) 

DP


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

> Make sure you get at least 3 0z of tuna (3rd request)


I measured it out and 3oz is 1/3c (I'm measuring in cups, not 1/3 of can)



> Yes, last meal is ok, watchout out for sugars in the Teriyaki....show us 10 Grams of fat though


I'm sure theres fat in it... it's stirfried.. my mom usually puts olive oil it when she cooks it.  This is my favorite food, so glad I can have it


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

Is it OK to have light fruit yogurt.. it has the same amount of sugar in it as plain yogurt (they use aspertame it it)?

The meal before bed has to have no carbs... does that mean I can't have the shake that I got, since it has 3g of carbs--1fiber, 2 sugars.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

K, we are avoiding sugars except certain planned carbs. Yogurt is not one of them, and NOT the best way to get the results you want, in the time that you want them. 

Your shake is fine, with fat...we just don't add carbs to that meal 

...and I'd still prefer if you'd write 3 oz or 1/2 of a 6 oz can.....not 1/3c if in fact it is that much, please? You can not convert foods with different volumes into dry and liquid measures like that....

DP


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

Feeling pretty fat right now.. went shopping and didn't like how anything looked 

OK.. guess I'll have to live without sugar.

I got some cottage cheese... it's Low Fat (I decided to get the organig kind, and Low Fat is the only kind they had).. the regular brand cottage cheese had way too many ingrediants in it that I had to clue what they are)  Cottage cheese has 5c...3g of sugar.. can I still have that for my last meal (I'm suppose to have to carbs at the last meal)?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Yes...it's fine. Make sure there's fat in the meal though.


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

Yeah... I might add some penutbutter... haven't decided yet


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

Can you tell me how I did today?... I used www.calorieking.com to count p/c/f

I'm going out.. but I don't drink... so I think I'm all set for today.  I know I need a 6th meal, but my 5th one was just now (8:30PM)...  I deffinately can't eat at 11:00PM...my stomach doesn't handle food that late + I won't be home till 2AM.


----------



## Katia7 (May 9, 2003)

5/9/03

*8:30* (18/15/7)
1egg, 1egg white, deli turkey
1/4c oatmeal

*11:00* (23/5/10)
3oz tuna
1.5c salad
2tsp flax oil

So hungry, stomach hurts even.  It's been 2.5 hrs since last meal (can't wait for another half hr) 
*1:30* (11/30/10) _...grrrrrr, WTF... still too much apple?  those apples are huge though_
1/2 large apple
1Tbs peanut butter
1/4c. cottage cheese
I tried not to eat the whole 1/2 apple that I brought, but was just too hungry, hope 30 carbs here isn't too much 

*4:00* (43/28/10)  how bad is this???? 
3oz chicken
broccoli, mushrooms, green beans, carrots, 4 baby corns (oops...wasn't ure if I was aloud to hve these???)
1/2c imitation crab
2tsp olive oil 
tariaki souse

*6:00-7:00* 50 min kickboxing

*8:00*(18/8/11)
1/2c cottage cheese
1Tbs peanut butter

*Water:3.5L
Total for the day: 123/82/41* -- way too many carbs... no more apples


----------



## Katia7 (May 9, 2003)

DP... can you check where I'm going wrong... Even with 5 meals my calories keep on adding up to 1200.
Do I have to always have 20carps with every meal (except 6th one) or is it OK to have all protein and fat for some... like Meal 3... can I skip the apple here and have 1/2c cottage cheese + 1Tbs pranutbutter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> DP... can you check where I'm going wrong... Even with 5 meals my calories keep on adding up to 1200.
> Do I have to always have 20carps with every meal (except 6th one) or is it OK to have all protein and fat for some... like Meal 3... can I skip the apple here and have 1/2c cottage cheese + 1Tbs pranutbutter?



First.....you DO NOT GET *Carbs* in every meal....your plan is:

120 P 60 C 60 F......1260 calories 6 meals

20 P 05 C 10 F (shake)
20 P 20 C 10 F
20 P 05 C 10 F
20 P 20 C 10 F
20 P 10 C 10 F
20 P 00 C 10 F

So there are only 2 meals w/20...In meals 1,3 and 6 there are virtually NO CARBS. expect amybe what is in your protein powder of a few Strawberries..and 5 is very low....previously you were eating more than this w/binging and yogurts????

There is NO apple in Meal 3, and yes you could have CC and Peanut Butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> 5/9/03
> 
> Water: 1.5L done
> ...



Much better...1.5 L  

Just flip your meals around... *OR*  20  C in meal 3 is fine because of meal 2

On Deli Turkey.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=17536


----------



## Katia7 (May 9, 2003)

OK... I'll try to stop deli turkey... what can I put in my eggs though?  I can't stand them plain.
How much apple can I have?  My mom gets those huge apples... and according to www.calorieking.com... half of that apple has 30carbs.  Does that mean I only can have 1/4 of the apple (no point to eat it at all.. it would just tease me lol)?

I eat my 5th meal after a workout on weekdays.  So whould I have carbs in Meal 1 and Meal 5... and the rest protein and fat?

I don't drink the shake.. it doesn't fill me up like normal food does (maybe because I had it without strawberries?), so I'll leave it for the weekend mornings, when I workout 1st thing in the AM.  Do I HAVE TO add te strawberries?

I can never get the carbs right... it seems like EVERYTHING has carbs in it.  I tought that cottage cheese and penut butter was all protein and fat, and it turned out hat even that has carbs in it.  Do hose carbs still cound as carbs? 

Workout question:  
Also is it OK to have 1 all cardioday (like I had today) and take a rest day once a week... I'm thinking Sunday.  If so, should my meal plan change on those days?

WOW, sorry for so many questions.

I have another question... I'd reather PM you with this one though.

BTW... CC and peanut butter...


----------



## Katia7 (May 9, 2003)

DP....I tried sending you a PM, but it said your mail box is full.


----------



## Katia7 (May 10, 2003)

5/10/03

*9:00*(20/6/3)
shake + 2 strawberries

*10-11:15[B/] Workout:
back, biceps, abs + 30 min step aerobics

12:30
1 egg+1 eggwhite
1/4c oatmeal*


----------

